# Diet For Baby Caribe's?



## Tom H. (Oct 29, 2015)

I recently got 10 baby caribe's? I've been feeding bloodworms, beef heart (not often), and brine shrimp. Trying to train on pellets but no luck. What else is there to feed them and also how often would you suggest feeding them? Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Crushing pellets to make them smaller will help them adjust.

Any smaller pieces of white fish fillets, shrimp etc are also an option. I personally dont like brine shrimp, not much nutritional value and always makes a mess.


----------



## Tom H. (Oct 29, 2015)

Ægir said:


> Crushing pellets to make them smaller will help them adjust.
> 
> Any smaller pieces of white fish fillets, shrimp etc are also an option. I personally dont like brine shrimp, not much nutritional value and always makes a mess.


Thanks for the reply I will add them to their diet.


----------

